# new fangled P-trap



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

http://www.pfwaterworks.net/index.html

That item has been widely reviewed and mostly sneered at in various plumbing forums. Nonethe less, it garnered mention in the December IAPMO newsletter. The procuct DOES carry IAPMO approval, and they mention that it was featured in Popular Science as one of the top 100 Home Technology Innovations of the year.


Anyone use it? Anyone think it is a "better mousetrap" in any way?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Not impressed, looks like it will cause a stoppage, that way will you will use it, then you think that you have something special that works. Go ahead, push all that stuff that doesnt float on down the line, that way i can charge you for a rod out later on.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

The only time I ever find blockages occuring in a trap are when it is a ks trap and someone poured grease and it congeals solid. This will not help with that problem since it does not cover the entire length of the trap. Furthermore, if these are used with lav drains they will simply catch more hair than would otherwise be caught by the pop up assembly. Once enough hair gets caught around the "axle" of the wheel it won't want to turn anymore.

In my untested view they are a complete waste of money and will probably only cause more problems rather than eliminate them.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Just a gimmick to me. Looks fun and HO friendly, but doubt the long term will prevail.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

grandpa said:


> http://www.pfwaterworks.net/index.html
> 
> That item has been widely reviewed and mostly sneered at in various plumbing forums. Nonethe less, it garnered mention in the December IAPMO newsletter. The procuct DOES carry IAPMO approval, and they mention that it was featured in Popular Science as one of the top 100 Home Technology Innovations of the year.
> 
> ...


It smells of Payola! :thumbdown:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh yea, saw this stupid thing on ridgid forum,.

what a gimmick../


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't be knocking it guys. Get your local Blowes and Homies to carry it. It could make you a lot of money!

(If you don't clean drains ignore the above.)


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

never do u get a stoppage in the trap unless it is a kitchen sink, and then most of the time, if the trap is packed, so is the waste arm and the santee.

On lavs, the stoppage is always in the pop-up or the barrel of the santee.

What a waste and a pile of crap.


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

Let them buy it and we can charge when it breaks and dosnt work


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I looked at it again.

Serious POS. What was that magazine smoking when they put it on that list?

But like I said, it should make plumbers some money!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

The owner actually sent me one to review. While I'm not sure I see a demand for it, it is a real quality built product. As a matter of fact it is way over-built which almost prices it out of being marketable. I won't install it in my home but I have farmed it out to someone who has a lot of problem with hair stoppages in a lavatory sink. It might take a while but I will eventually get a real world review of it in operation.

Mark


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok. So if you are a typical home owner, not a plumber, this trap is designed for you. As the ad says, fast diagnostics. Just look through the glass. :laughing:
And a 10 year warranty. A pvc trap will be there longer than any of us will be here on earth. Easy to install? Yea. Take the old trap off, saw off the existing pipe where it goes into the wall. Go to Lowes, buy some parts, come home, find you need more parts, go to Lowes again, get advise from their experts, ha ha ha. Etc. Etc. Etc. Hey, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i cant believe iapmo approved this pos.


----------

